# snakemaster



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Theres going to be a new show on animal planet this week called "snakemaster"
a guy named Austin Stevens, who will search for and handle venomous snakes for the perfect picture shot. Looking forward to seeing this.

Kinda funny his name the reverse of the croc hunter Steve Austin.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Steve Austin? You mean Steve Irwin......?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve Irwin is the biggest pimp alive i love him.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

What's with all these animal show guys names????? Steve Irwin, Jeff Corwin, and now Austin Stevens??????


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Steve Austin? You mean Steve Irwin......?


Oh yea. duhh. I was thinking of the six million dollar man.
and the wrestler.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

steve irwin knows his stuff but is just too damn annoying. There was another guy with a beard and was always bearfoot...he had a show called killer instinct or something. He was much better. I will look out for that show thanks.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

HMMM Maybe I'll just set the dvr to record it. Do I search for "Snakemaster"? Is that what it is called. I can't stand animal planet but this show sounds intresting.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I would love to see the show but I don't get home in time and don't have DVR. Hopefully I'll be able to catch a rerun one of these days. It looks like a good show.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

going to have to check this one out. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I watched this show the other night. The guy's name really is Austin Stevens, or something like that.

It was...okay.







Another "watch me grab this dangerous snake" type psuedo-documentary.

I did like the snakes he chose to exhibit though. One snake was an Asian ratsnake that lived in caves. Another snake was a reticulated python that had to be over 20 feet long.


----------

